# Lafayette, IN



## hunter5669 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have been looking at buying a 8.5 western v-plow to put on a 2500 Ram. I was wondering if there are any contractors in the Lafayette area that will sub out work. I am trying to get an idea of people in the area before I buy the plow. Thanks.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

hunter5669;393837 said:


> I have been looking at buying a 8.5 western v-plow to put on a 2500 Ram. I was wondering if there are any contractors in the Lafayette area that will sub out work. I am trying to get an idea of people in the area before I buy the plow. Thanks.


I have work as close as 35 minutes from you with top and quick pay. Please let me know if your interested....I have others that are from Lafayette, operators of bobcats.

Donnie Mullis
Central States Contracting
317.213.6566


----------

